# ULEB Cup Final: Real Madrid vs Hapoel Jerusalem



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

_Hapoel Jerusalem, with a dramatic 79-76 home winner against BC Reflex became only the second Isreali team ever to reach a European final. _ 

_Meanwhile, in a battle of archrivals in the Spanish capital, Real Madrid topped Adecco Estudiantes 82-73 for a 2-0 sweep of their series. Veteran guard Elmer Bennett took care of business for the winners with 21 points, 9 assists, 5 rebounds and 3 steals. _ 

http://www.ulebcup.com


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

*How good is Real?*

I heard talk of them entering the NBA within the next decade, but I'm sure if they aren't that good David Stern might reconsider his plans. 

Do they recklessly spend money like the soccer team?


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: How good is Real?*



> Originally posted by <b>alex</b>!
> I heard talk of them entering the NBA within the next decade, but I'm sure if they aren't that good David Stern might reconsider his plans.
> 
> Do they recklessly spend money like the soccer team?


Actually- believe it or not- i think their fans would boycott Real as Nba team... one thing for sure, most basketball fans in europe are not really too happy about this nba-europe thing... we have our own system very different than in usa and I don't believe things could change all of the sudden.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Compliments to Apoel 

I saw the game live on the italian sporty TV Sportitalia and it was quite nice, above all 2/3 players of Jerusalem were simply amazing !

Madrid ... bah ... I don't like very much Llamas ... and then, where war the aim ? 6/32 from 3 :uhoh:


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

Well Tunji did a great job, compliments to him. I guess Sagadin tought him well. :yes:

They won, even though they lost Solomon (former Grizzlie  ) - it was a combo of both - bad Real play and good Hapoel


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

wow, it was one of the worst games that I've seen from Real Madrid this year.

Real Madrid sucks in the big games... now I know why Fotsis left Panathinaikos, why would them let go such a 'star' that grew up in their own team???

And I won't talk about Kambala....

Elmer Bennett can't do all the job alone, but sometimesit looks like he's the only good player in Real

6 or 7 years ago Herreros left Estudiantes and went to Real Madrid, their worst enemy, because he 'wanted to win titles'... 

Julio Lamas is a coach that can win some games, and he does interesting things with the defenses, but, his rotations and most of his decisions suck.

Hapoel played a great game with heart, but... Real Madrid's roster was veeeeeeery superior, it was like 5 players vs 11

Solomon won the Champions Cup last year, now the ULEB Cup, will he repeat next year in the Euroleague????:yes:


----------

